# Motorola locked bootloader vs. Samsung locked bootloader (VZW)?



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Does anyone know how these locked bootloaders compare, as far as workarounds for development? Is one easier to workaround or somehow less locked down than the other? Is one easier to recover from mistakes (like sbf or fxz). I've bricked a Moto before & I don't know what Samsung uses that is comparable to Moto's sbf/fxz. I've heard of a Kexec workaround for the SGSIII. Does that work for Moto's as well, or are Moto's still stuck with the 2init workaround? Sorry, I've been enjoying my Unlocked Galaxy Nexus, so I haven't been keeping up with much else.

Here's my situation... I'm about to get my GF another phone & she needs something with good battery life & solid construction. I'm thinking either the new RAZR HD (or whatever it's going to be called) or the Galaxy SIII. Right now I'm leaning towards the RAZR because Moto phone's have been rock solid in construction & generally the best for battery life. The Galaxy SIII also has Gorilla Glass 2 & I've heard gets excellent battery life. BUT, the locked bootloaders on Moto's have been a huge pain in my ***. So if the SGSIII, is a little easier work around I would probably go that route.

Thanks guys!

Edit: I've thought about getting her a GNex, but I don't think the screen will stand up to her & the battery life is not the best.


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, an easy one to answer is Samsung has Odin, which is similar to sbf for moto but much easier to use and better (in my opinion)
There seems to be some strong development using the kexec kernel for the s3 that is still early, but seems to work well
My understanding is kexec has been used for moto devices but isn't as effective. 
And having come from the nexus to the s3 I have to say I am missing the easy flashing but really like the phone. I am very satisfied with the battery life and with just rooting and replacing the launcher have been very impressed with the phone

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

